# what to do with 4.52...



## 84cent (Apr 3, 2012)

*4.52 *in an account due to cash back


1. STAN/BAYL ▼70, (-120), 4.52/3.77............................34-24

2. HOU/CHI ▼94.5, (-110), 2.53/2.30...............................51-40
3. DAL -1.5 >LAC for 1Q, (-105), 3.15/3.00......................25-17
4. UK -1.5 > KU for 1st 7.5 MIN, (-118), 2.36/2.00............19-12											
5. UK > KU for 1H, (-225), 4.50/2.00.................................41-27
6. KU/UK ▼74 for 2H, (-110), 2.86/2.60.........................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 3, 2012)

7. KU +12 > UK (live), (+100), 2.16/2.16................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 3, 2012)

8. KU +14 > UK (live), (+100), 2.30/2.30................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 3, 2012)

9. KU/UK ▼129 LIVE, (-110), 2.75/2.50....................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 3, 2012)

8-1 start.  not bad.

now at 21.00


----------



## 84cent (Apr 3, 2012)

10. HCLIBEREC/HC PARDUBICE ^5, (-133), 2.66/2.00..................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 4, 2012)

11. MIA -2.5 > PHI for 1Q, (-115), 2.30/2.00


----------



## 84cent (Apr 4, 2012)

12. NYK/IND ^204.5 LIVE, (+100), 4.00/4.00....................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 4, 2012)

13. IND +10.5 > NYK LIVE, (-110), 2.53/2.30.......................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 4, 2012)

14. ND/BAYL ^72.5 for 2H, (-110), 5.94/5.40.......................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 4, 2012)

15. ND/BAYL ^137 LIVE, (-110), 7.26/6.60


----------



## 84cent (Apr 4, 2012)

5-1 today and up to 39.00


----------



## 84cent (Apr 4, 2012)

16. SAC > PHO for 2H, (-130), 2.60/2.00


----------



## 84cent (Apr 4, 2012)

2 losses today.  one by half pt and the 2nd by 1 pt.  very annoying


----------



## 84cent (Apr 4, 2012)

17. Ormaechea > Voskoboeva, (+160), 2.25/3.60.......................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 4, 2012)

18. Pyrinto/S.Vilpas Under 149.5, (-110), 2.20/2.00.......................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 5, 2012)

didn't get a chance to post these


19. R.MADRID/APOEL ^1.5 for 1H, (-130), 6.50/5.00
20. IND/WAS Und 48 for 2Q, (-115), 2.30/2.00

_

4/4/2012 9:54AM	Total 	6.50	5.00	Soccer - 136593 Real Madrid (Alt 1)/Apoel Nicosia (Alt 1) over 1½ -130 for 1st Half
4/4/2012 2:22PM	Total 	2.30	2.00	Basketball - 701 Indiana Pacers/Washington Wizards under 48 -115 for 2nd Quarter_


----------



## 84cent (Apr 5, 2012)

21. IND/WAS Und 95 for 2H, (-110), 2.97/2.70.......................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 5, 2012)

22. CHA/ATL Und 45.5 for 3rd, (-115), 2.76/2.40...............................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 5, 2012)

23. PHO/UTA Und 102.5 for 1H, (-110), 3.19/2.90.....................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 5, 2012)

24. MEM/DAL Und 45.5 for 3Q, (-115), 5.75/5.00....................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 5, 2012)

84cent said:
			
		

> 21. IND/WAS Und 95 for 2H, (-110), 2.97/2.70.......................................



this was supposed to be UNDER 98.  lost by mile, tho


----------



## 84cent (Apr 5, 2012)

25. OKC +6.5 > MIA (LIVE), (-110), 4.40/4.00.........................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 5, 2012)

26. LAL/LAC Und 47 for 2Q, (-115), 9.20/8.00........................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 5, 2012)

27. LAC > LAL for 2H, (-230), 4.60/2.00.......................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 5, 2012)

this book is annoying.  advertise they will offer live betting on Laker game and no dice.


----------



## 84cent (Apr 5, 2012)

28. STRICKER > HARRINGTON for 1R, (-160), 3.20/2.00.....................................
29. VIBORG -0.5 > KOPENHAGEN, (-105), 2.52/2.40........................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 5, 2012)

30. SILKEBORG > AARHUS, (-105), 3.15/3.00........................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 5, 2012)

31. U.KAZAN -2 > K.MOSCOW, (+101), 3.96/4.00........................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 5, 2012)

32. SCHALKE +1 > A.BILBAO, (-143), 5.01/3.50...............................................
33. ROMERO (TOR) Most K's in 1st Inn, (-133), 2.66/2.00...................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 5, 2012)

34. WAS/DET Und 190.5, (-101), 2.02/2.00...................................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 6, 2012)

35. BOS/CHI Und 89 for 1H, (-110), 2.75/2.50.....................................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 6, 2012)

36. BOS/CHI Und 44 for 3Q, (+100), 2.63/2.63.....................................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 6, 2012)

got at HT.  

37. LAC -PK- > SAC for 4Q, (-115), 6.90/6.00.............................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 6, 2012)

Clips down 3, now up 3 late.  need win by 5 for push


----------



## 84cent (Apr 6, 2012)

up 3 and ball... late.  turnover.  now cover likely blown out of water.  retards


----------



## 84cent (Apr 6, 2012)

up 1 and ball... 18 secs.

chance for a push.  get fouled, make 2 ft's... then kings miss a shot.... and LAC make 2 straight ft's for a push... and kings miss the final shot.

long odds


----------



## 84cent (Apr 6, 2012)

up 3 ... 16 secs.  Kings ball

need a miss.. and LAC to the line.   maybe a shot here


----------



## 84cent (Apr 6, 2012)

turnover.  LAC to the line to make it 5 ....

swish .... 4 pt lead
swish ... 5 pt lead

just need one final miss


----------



## 84cent (Apr 6, 2012)

ha ha.  guy misses 3 ft's in a row... then off an oreb at the buzzer K.Martin hits a 29 foot 3-pointer for the win.  ha ha

5 straight days of (+).  at 37.24


----------



## 84cent (Apr 6, 2012)

38. STRICKER > HARRINGTON for R2, (-155), 3.10/2.00..........................................
39. T.TELEKOM +5 > GALATS, (+116), 2.00/2.32...................................................
40. ODENSE/HORSENS Und 2.5, (-123), 2.46/2.00.................................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 6, 2012)

41. HYERES TOULON +17.5 > LYON-VILL, (+122), 2.00/2.44........................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 6, 2012)

42. TEX -0.5 > CHW for 1st 5, (-135), 5.40/4.00.............................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 6, 2012)

43. GALLARDO (MIL) Most K's in 1st Inn, (-180), 3.60/2.00...................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 6, 2012)

44. ARSENAL SARANDI/O. BAHIA BLANCO Und 2, (+131), 3.00/3.93...................................
45. OKC/IND ^51 for 1Q, (-120), 14.40/12.00..............................................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 7, 2012)

46. OKC/IND ^200.5 LIVE, (-120), 4.80/4.00......................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 7, 2012)

got this at ht.  

47. POR/DAL Und 94.5 for 2H, (-110), 2.20/2.00.......................................

also, big-time miracle on that live over.  11 pts in last 16 seconds to get it by a half point.   have been getting really unlucky and lucky on a lot of these.


----------



## 84cent (Apr 7, 2012)

lol, that was another heartbreaker.  an easy winner... except for the fact it's going to OT and now will likely lose.  a lot of them like that.  crazy


----------



## 84cent (Apr 7, 2012)

48. HOU/LAL Und 206.5 LIVE, (-110), 4.40/4.00...............................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 7, 2012)

can't catch a fukking break.  so profit for day will be over a dollar.

on to Saturday


----------



## 84cent (Apr 7, 2012)

well, said to hell with guaranteed profit for the day....  took this

49. LAL -2.5 > HOU LIVE, (-110), 12.21/11.10...............................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 7, 2012)

Bynum just got himself ejected.  Idiot.  Well, good chance that bet goes toast as well


----------



## 84cent (Apr 7, 2012)

broke the golden rule.... don't piss away guaranteed profit.


----------



## 84cent (Apr 7, 2012)

50. HOU > LAL LIVE, (-305), 10.07/3.30.....................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 7, 2012)

well, can still turn a profit for the day... last one before the day closes out

51. FENERBAHCE/BANVITSPOR Und 153, (-110), 11.00/10.00.....................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 7, 2012)

154 pts.   lost by 1 goddamn fukking point

all-in

52. B.MUNCHEN -1 > AUGSBURG for 1H, (-105), 19.03/18.12...........................................


----------



## 84cent (Apr 7, 2012)

ha ha.  awesome

1-0 in the first 50 seconds off an incredible sequence of ricochets!!!


----------



## 84cent (Apr 7, 2012)

ha ha.  1-1 off some bullshit

best chance now is a push.   just fukking unlucky.  can catch a fukking break


----------



## 84cent (Apr 7, 2012)

given up 5 goals in 28 halves at home... and I get fukked here.   bullshit


----------



## 84cent (Apr 7, 2012)

lol, that was fukking bullshit.


----------

